# moving to Cairo in August



## sausewinds (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the forum and I'm going to be new to Egypt. I'm moving to Cairo for work in August. I'd like to meet some people to hang out with on the weekends or after work. I'm in my mid 30s and will be living in the Maadi area.

Thanks,
Angelika


----------



## Annie Hany (May 9, 2008)

*Call me*

Hi Angelika,

I'm Annie, give me a call when you arrive and we can get together. I've been here almost 2 years and I'm still exploring!!!

0198550352


----------



## khater (Oct 11, 2008)

hello angelika,i just came back after staying in dubai and find that manythings changed here and missing my old friends.i can give u a good help here with sights ,places and everything after all its still a bit difficult to find everything here.
am open minded easy going and love travelling.hope we can be friends
drop me an email if intrested.


----------



## teacherman (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi angelika, 

I am moving in August too so will also be looking for people to hang out with. I dont have a number yeat but i will post one as soon as i so. I am on facebook at labhras de faoite is that helps. 

Hope to meet you soon

Labhras


----------



## sausewinds (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I finally arrived. I've been here for a couple of days now and would appreciate getting to know people to hang out with after work or explore Cairo on weekends. I can be reached at +20107741361.

Angelika


----------



## cca (Mar 7, 2009)

sausewinds said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and I'm going to be new to Egypt. I'm moving to Cairo for work in August. I'd like to meet some people to hang out with on the weekends or after work. I'm in my mid 30s and will be living in the Maadi area.
> 
> ...


I've also recently moved to Maadi in cairo and am interested in meeting new people. Let me know if you interested.
Thanks!


----------



## sausewinds (Jul 25, 2009)

cca said:


> I've also recently moved to Maadi in cairo and am interested in meeting new people. Let me know if you interested.
> Thanks!


Sure. Just give me a call when you have time.


----------



## sausewinds (Jul 25, 2009)

Hi. If you want to hang out, just give me a call at the number I posted.
Hope to see you soon,
Angelika


----------



## yanai (Aug 8, 2009)

I have been living in Maadi close to three months now.
Have just begun properly exploring the city after I've got my car. (It was so painful with the local taxis initially). Language is a huge issue here and I would love to find friends in some english speaking expats.
Just throw a call on 0124596706 ..It would be a pleasure to meet up for a coffee or sthing.
Cheers


----------



## kgramdiddy (Aug 9, 2009)

sausewinds said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and I'm going to be new to Egypt. I'm moving to Cairo for work in August. I'd like to meet some people to hang out with on the weekends or after work. I'm in my mid 30s and will be living in the Maadi area.
> 
> ...


Hi my name is Debbie and I am moving to Cairo in late December and I to am looking for friends to hang out with. My girlfriend and I are moving and we have a taxi survice and will be more than happy to help you in anyway while there. Good luck and lookm forward to talking to you soon Angelika


----------



## Shaanz (Aug 12, 2009)

sausewinds said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the forum and I'm going to be new to Egypt. I'm moving to Cairo for work in August. I'd like to meet some people to hang out with on the weekends or after work. I'm in my mid 30s and will be living in the Maadi area.
> 
> ...


Hi Angelika,

Im South African and have been here for one year now...still haven't made any friends though  Maybe we could meet... i know a bit about the place and would be happy to show you around


----------



## nym_82 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi, I will be arriving in Cairo next Friday!! I am particularly interested in meeting any German and Dutch speakers there. I am English but have studied these languages in the past and am always looking for people to practice with!
I hope to hear from you!
Nina


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

*Please be careful*

I would strongly recommend that single women on this forum stick to meeting up with other females. 
This particular forum seems t o attract a lot of men who want to meet women and while I am sure some of them are genuine and just trying to help please be aware of the dangers.

Veronica


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

There is an expat club available in Cairo, anyone who hold a passport other than Egyptian can be a member, it's a safe place for single women to go alone, PM me if you want details


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

Very interesting - thanks for the tip MS. I had no idea. I might join you guys sometime.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MensetManus, you would be very welcome, I met Adam today and took him along to the club this evening. I think he enjoyed himself.


----------



## teacherman (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi All, 

I am arriving tomorrow with a another friend. She will also be teaching. I know its Ramadan but we will make the effort to meet maybe next weekend? All the people on this thread who are looking to meet up? 

I have googled bars and found some but maybe Maiden could suggest one as she has been there a while. 

I will be based in Mohadesseen but i am more than willing to travel. My mate and I love cookking as well so we could perhaps start up a once a month thing. People are welcome to ours first time if they are interested. 

Let me know what you think. I have no number yet but i can access internet in school at least. 

I hope people are up for it. You can contact me on Facebook too labhras de faoite.(its irish) 

Labhras


----------



## kgramdiddy (Aug 9, 2009)

teacherman said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am arriving tomorrow with a another friend. She will also be teaching. I know its Ramadan but we will make the effort to meet maybe next weekend? All the people on this thread who are looking to meet up?
> 
> ...


Hi I like the idea of meeting people there. I am moving to Cairo the end of December and look forward to meeting new people and friends. My girlfriend and I will look forward to meeting with all...thank you for your kindness.....Debbie


----------

